# teds 1000 dollar shoot poster just added



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres the poster guys green on bottom will be for the sponsors as they buy spaces so we can up the prize money.. having t shirts made as well to help the event as well again remember this is for a charity.. Its costing me money to put this on...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds Good - Going to try to attend ! What is the Charity for ???


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

charity is local hospital


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

awsome...cant wait! shoot me a pm if you need a hand at all with set-up Ted...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Justin thanks maybe the day before the shoot fri.. camping on site...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking good Ted, looks like end of July through August is a full schedule, yours, running bear, worlds 3 weekends in a row.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a quick question. why would you hold it the same weekend as 3D Nationals? would you not draw a bigger crowd if you had it on a different weekend?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think there are only so many W/E's in the summer.....Maybe I'm wrong......Ted?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

travski which 3-d nationals do you mean the ones out west if so I might loose 3 shooters as who is going to spend the 2k to go after air fare and hotels and car rental and food.and entry.. the other provincials are in Temiskaming july 9-10 in ont and I`ll probably will be there.. don`t worry I contacted all LOCAL ONTARIO clubs as not to conflict... there are only so many w/e ends as jd mentioned.. travski hope you can make it...


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

K was just wondering was hoping more shooters were going to come out to the Nationals in Sask....... Ill be there as it is a 6 hour drive for me to get there pulling my camper. Have fun hope you can raise lots of money for the hospital


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

travski good luck at the nationals turn out I hope will be great for both tournys.. safe trip


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this going to be in the bush or out in the open like a ASA shootoff.???


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

My field is mostly open and am trying to get bush land from next door neighbour.. alot like durhams b course


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, I hope this helps you out a bit 
http://justushunting.fauxpop.tv/?cat=4


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Codini (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ted im from lanark and really wantsd to shoot at your tournament but iam gone all weekend, but if you are interested in shooting with a club we would like to have you come out and shoot with our club in lanark.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

codini would love to come out and shoot you sent e-mail with phone number but its seems to have been erased from thread send me a pm with your number again thanks...


----------



## Codini (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ted my phone number is 613 259 0266 and email is [email protected]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Well guys Murray St Amour just dropped off his knife for a door prize a Damascus blade and worked sheath worth 300 dollars pics to follow and Rodney wright is making a bow as we speak worth 650 dollars and will be shipping it to me as well very soon again pics to follow.. Carsons will be on site with a atv display and another knife builder is also coming to sell his wares and is also donating another hand crafted knife wow things are falling into place ... score cards are printed already.. t-shirts in the thinking stage.. wow can`t wait.. I`m friggin excited and that takes alot... lol lol lol Oh ya just picked up hydraulics for the pop up target again pics and video to follow of construction and operation now you guys don`t time it in the video because I also bought a speed switch and a elect solenoid to change speeds .. be ready...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt for bigugly.. and others


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Ttt for info


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt we now have a apa black mamba bow also as a door prize... thanks to apa


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we have a double ladder stand now from gobble and grunt thanks reg and a rodney wright custom recurve as well..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow guys just picked up bow from Rodney wright...its a beaut.... and just got word we are getting a kayak from Canadian tire as well.. will post some pics of prizes soon..Oh ya got 2 rods and reels from Bennetts tackle in smith falls as well... you guys know how well I work a computer... lol lol .we have other gifts as well coming .. going to be a great tourny for prizes for sure .. remember you have to be at the awards to claim your prize in person....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just got kayak and bushnell binos this week looking good both these prizes close to 400 dollars each...hey if some of you can respond this would be great as then I know what numbers will be like and if you are going to have dinner ,,,,,thinking t bone steak and baked potato and coleslaw or if in season corn on the cob not bad for 12 bucks each... I`ll try to post early entry form on a new thread and you guys can copy and mail checks to me.... thanks and all of you be safe and enjoy the summer...:shade:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

unless something crazy happens , i'll be there Ted. and im bringing my truck lol


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Which hospital is the Charity for ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as stated before already.. the local hospital... perth.. as I might need it some day as I said before...lol lol


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

3DMark, the actual name of the "as stated before already.. the local hospital... perth" is the Perth & Smiths Falls District Hospital. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## patriot04 (Apr 26, 2004)

Already got this booked,only 5 minutes from my house-lol-Looking forward to this and meeting some new people.I also have a few others interested in it as well


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Things are coming together nicely Ted. I am gonna try real hard to make it out, sounds like one I don't want to miss.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for all the positives guys....see you all there...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt does this help.. lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt pretty soon guys


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

cant wait....cant wait...cant wait.....oh ya

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just cut the lanes again today .. friggin hot out there things coming to the wire...hoping we can pull this off ....have deputy mayor presenting the 2 top awards and local newspapers covering event as well.. they did an article on the tournament already but i can`t seem to load it on computer one is the perth courier and the other is the emc for perth as well jd doupe your a comp wizard if I forward one to you can you load it on here thanks send me a priv e-maile and I will forward to you thanks again guys ....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

email sent via Face Book. I am not a computer wiz....but I will see what i can do.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd have not received face book e-mail yet?????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

t bones ordered today guys cut 3/4 of an inch thick..and aging nicely .....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

IPM'd you my email. I have got nothing from you yet.

jdoupe at hotmail dot com


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Pics posted for Ted.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

wow ! those are some freaking cool trophies Ted !


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd for posting owe ya a cool one for sure we acquired extra land for camping and cut grass yesterday will have a go hut on that camp site as well lots of room now I hope..


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is this a shoot with your buddy shoot or will there be butt assignments.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

If in the cash class I will mix up the shooters and cash class shooters will only shoot with other cash class entries..and on Sunday peer group shooting for cash class only.... In all the other classes of course shoot with your buddies.. cash class will have its own entry line up at registration..


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ted you going to have any nice trophy's for last place.A couple of us will be going just for the fun.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

just secure a room for your shoot ted, looking forward to it, up attendance by 2 more, see ya soon


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

just to be clear this is 25 targets Saturday and 25 Sunday. Would they be the same targets on day 2?

Dave


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pegs will be moved for second days shooting...or target moved ......or changed ......


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

so there is camping on site.can we bring truck camper combo and park fridaynight.can i also have the address again.thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

very first post of this thread is copy of poster with all info on it address etc etc and postal code for gps see you friday night I have running water that you can jug .... but no electricity ..... and no showers but toilets yes...go huts...


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

do we have all day saturday to shoot the 25 or does it start at 10am?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

25 per day sun sets at about 9 pm once on course you must complete loop ... scores have to be in by 7pm so I can re set course for second day unless we are swamped with shooters ...then well ?????


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is it mckenzie targets


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Its the new McKenzie I bought from the IBO worlds I went to last year I bought a course plus some of the large McKenzie dears from the easton arrow shoot as well.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Posted for Ted.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is the shoot in the forest behind the self storage.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Ted,

Your pic looks like that Vortext commercial where the guy is aiming....and then looks at the camera....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd when your this handsome you need full on facial lol lol lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Ted.....What time does one need to be ther on Saturday to shoot in the Cash Class? I read that Sunday starts at 9am.....just wondering what time for Saturday....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

REGISTRATION is from 8-10 am SAT mourn ..but if things get backed up what can I say... other than we will accommodate you I know you have a heck of a drive...Fencing going up tomorrow for practice area..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd where did you see 9 am Sunday start .. not on poster .....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Post #60 on this thread. I guess I must have misunderstood it. I re-read it......and not sure what you mean.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guy asked in previous post about shooting time I said SUN SETS AT 9 PM but want scores in by 7 pm SAT so I can reset course for Sunday`s shooting ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I get it now.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted,

Are you planning on pier grouping the cash shooters for both days and allow the non cash shooters to be able to choose somewhat which non cash group they would like to shoot with?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cash shooters will only shoot with cash shooters I will assign groups .. sunday will be peer grouped by score again no other shooters but cash shooters per group unless we have an uneven number and then I will assign some one to shoot with that group.. this eliminates any problems and is fair for all... cash class will have its own registration line that I will probably man ..


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> jd when your this handsome you need full on facial lol lol lol


Must have the wrong pic Teddrick!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------

